

Once upon a time, a princess was sequentially presented with N suitors - kvh
http://kldivergence.blogspot.com/2010/04/princess-story.html

======
roundsquare
Can we please stop having posts on this topic? Its old news and seems to come
up very often. I don't even know why people keep blogging about it... surely
they realize that this neat thing they learned in math class or on wikipedia
or on someone else's blog is not new?

------
rflrob
Is it me or have posts related to the suitor problem been relatively popular
on HN in the last ~3 months or so? The result isn't especially new, nor does
it bear any obvious relation to programming or entrepeneurship, so it's just a
bit of clever math.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
While it's true- this has been covered in the past, programming has a fair bit
to do with clever math.

------
cousin_it
Might be interesting to treat this as a game theory problem where suitors have
their own agendas too, and wouldn't like to be in the initial group that gets
unconditionally discarded.

